# Anyone else doing afternoon same-day deliveries?



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix recently started offering 4/4:30/5/5:30pm 4-hour blocks for same day delivery service.

You get way less packages (10-25), but they are much more spread out than a normal flex route.

I have yet to figure out if this is a good deal or not. It seems the mileage can vary from a little more than a normal flex route to a much longer route. Not enough data to see which is the norm yet. So far, I can still get them done in 2-2.5 hours like a normal flex route.

Cons: Increased mileage and the fact that you are leaving the warehouse in rush-hour traffic. Luckily, I have had driving shortcuts for most of the shifts I have worked (hint: don't get on the freeway that is 5mph or dead stopped.)

It is definitely better than the 7/8pm 1-3 hour re-attempt crap shifts though.

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah that extra hour may make it worth it. The reason I do 8 am and 12 pm when I do four hour blocks is to avoid traffic but when I do 3 hour shifts at night they actually take close to 3 hours because of traffic so I would rather take a 4.

They dont offer four hour shifts past one in my region unforunately! Thanks for sharing.


----------

